# Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!



## Dok (29. September 2007)

Kommentare zu dem Thema: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1778880#post1778880


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*

Supersache! Ich habe erstmal einige Buddys ausgewählt, die meine Einträge sehen und kommentieren können.

Klasse!!!

Ich werde einiges was bisher von vielen zu sehen war nur noch wenigen zugänglich machen!

Uli


----------



## Angelwebshop (29. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*

Gute Sache Martin,

entspricht dem Zeitgeist und letztlich wird diese Art die Foren zurück drängen


----------



## andre23 (29. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*

super sache:q#6...hoffe nur, wir verlieren und nicht zu sehr...


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*

Wie meinst du das?

Endlich keine Neiddebatten mehr! Hurra! Ich zeige meine Fänge nur noch denen die entspannt sind! Klasse!

Keiner erzählt mir mehr, dass ich blöd bin weil ich ne >Shimano fische! Großartig!

Ich finde es prima und habe schon drei Beiträge verfasst und einen Thread von mir aus dem öffentlichen Bereich rausgenommen!

Super!!!

Uli


----------



## andre23 (30. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*

uli...du bist doch nicht:q....ich sehe und meine das, wie in anderen gemeinden....aber du hast recht, wer es sehen møchte kann es und wer nicht, der læsst es...es wird dann mehr eine sache fuer und unter freunden, was ich durchaus positiv sehe:q....

ich hab noch´n mefo tip fuer dich....hoffe wir sehen uns mit gerrit auf fyn....


----------



## Ullov Löns (30. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*

Du bist auch da? Cool! Guiding vom Meister! Ich bin gespannt!

Uli


----------



## FrankWausM (30. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*

Hallo miteinander,

ich finde das Blogthema ja recht spannend. Jetzt gibt es natürlich schon ne ganze Menge Bloghoster. Welche Vorteile hat es, wenn ich hier im Anglerboard einen Blog eröffne?
Wo finde ich Info´s über:
Wie aktiviere ich Pingbacks?
Kann ich eine Blogroll erstellen?
Was ist RSS?
Was bedeutet "Unregistrierte Benutzer können evtl. nicht alle Dinge tun, die du hier angibst, dies hängt von den Einstellungen des Administrators ab." im "Blog-Kontrollcenter"?


----------



## Ullov Löns (30. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*

*AngelDet*
*Living Dead*
*Margaux*
*NorbertF*
*Pikepauly*
*rainer1962*
*schroe*
*Toni_1962*
*Windmaster*


Ich habe erstmal meine Buddyliste bearbeitet und nun kommen noch einige hinzu.

Wie merken die das eigentlich?

Uli


----------



## FrankWausM (30. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*

Hallo Uli,
leider kann ich Deinen Blog nicht ansehen. Hast Du eine Ahnung woran das liegt?


----------



## Ullov Löns (30. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*

Ja habe ich. Ich weiß sogar woran es liegt.

Uli


----------



## oknel (30. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*

ist doch prima wenn man seine beiträge nur noch ausgewählten personen zugänglich machen kann.
keiner mehr, der einen kritisiert oder eine andere meinung vertritt.
wenn doch fliegt er von der liste.


ich glaub nicht, dass blogs das board "bereichern"...... aber wer weiss.

viel erfolg und viel spass


----------



## Ullov Löns (30. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*



oknel schrieb:


> ist doch prima wenn man seine beiträge nur noch ausgewählten personen zugänglich machen kann.
> keiner mehr, der einen kritisiert oder eine andere meinung vertritt.
> wenn doch fliegt er von der liste.
> 
> ...


 
Ich glaube nicht, dass das so sein muß.

Uli


----------



## Stingray (30. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*

Nun muß man sich schon bei Boardies einschleimen um Berichte lesen zu könner #d. Tolle Sache #d.


Gruß Thomas


----------



## hotte50 (30. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*



Stingray schrieb:


> Nun muß man sich schon bei Boardies einschleimen um Berichte lesen zu könner #d. Tolle Sache #d.
> 
> 
> Gruß Thomas



tja Thomas, so wird dann halt aus einer ehemals großen Forengemeinschaft mit all ihren Facetten und Nuancen eine Klassengesellschaft werden...

...wie im richtigen Leben halt...#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*



> Nun muß man sich schon bei Boardies einschleimen um Berichte lesen zu könner


Nur bei denen die sowas für nötig halten.....................

Man kann ja alles freischalten so dass jeder lesen und auch kommentieren kann und das  Forum wirds auch weiterhin geben ))

Wer in einem internen Kreis geheimniskrämen will, kann das jetzt eben zusätzlich auch.........


----------



## Toni_1962 (30. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Man kann ja alles freischalten so dass jeder lesen und auch kommentieren kann und das Forum wirds auch weiterhin geben ))
> ...


 
Klär mich bitte auf:

Da hat ein user eine Rute gekauft und testet diese; den Bericht schreibt er in den blog, nicht mehr im Board. Wie kann ich nun den Bericht und die Diskussion im Blog sehen? #c Wie weiß ich, dass es einen blog darüber gibt?



Ja das Board wird es weiterhin geben:

Szenario dazu 

Es wird nur noch neue Threads mit usern als Themenstarter folgendermaßen geben:

"Bin neu im Anglerboard. Will nach Schweden in Urlaub fahren. Wer hat dazu einen blog und läd mich ein?"

"Interessiere mich für eine Rute Harrison. Wer hat einen blog mit Erfahrungen und läd mich bitte ein?"


----------



## hannes (30. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Supersache! Ich habe erstmal einige Buddys ausgewählt, die meine Einträge sehen und kommentieren können.
> 
> Klasse!!!
> 
> ...




Traurig, traurig - wenn das um sich greift geht der Schuss nach hinten ab, armes AB.


----------



## hannes (30. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*



hotte50 schrieb:


> tja Thomas, so wird dann halt aus einer ehemals großen Forengemeinschaft mit all ihren Facetten und Nuancen eine Klassengesellschaft werden...
> 
> ...wie im richtigen Leben halt...#d




Genau so schaut´s aus |peinlich


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*

Ist wirklich wie im richtigen Leben. Es wird weiterhin solche geben (u. a. mich) denen ein Forum lieber ist, und es wird halt Blogger geben.

Wird sich zeigen was für die Mehrheit attraktiver sein wird.

Ich glaube nach wie vor das Forum, da das im Gegensatz zum Blog eine breitere Öffentlichkeit bietet und mehr und breitere Diskussion entsteht.

Man wird sehen..................

(Erinnert mich so ein bisschen an "video kills the radio star", es wurde schon so vieles totgesagt wenn was Neues kam - und das lebt heute immer noch (u. a. z. B. auch das Anglerboardforum....) ))

Auch als "bekennender Forumliebhaber" werde ich aber dennoch mal möglichst unvoreingenomen sehen was und wie sich das mit dem Blog entwickeln wird.


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (30. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*

Auf einer Art find ich das gut andererseits Schwachsinn. 
Die Medaillie hat halt zwei Seiten.

Was ich eigentlich ganz gut finde ist, dass die Nörgler wegbleiben. Obwohl ein Forum ohne Nörgler ist kein Forum. :q

Blöd ist man muss halt auf der Buddyliste sein von dem "Bloginhaber" um dort lesen zu können.


Wir werden sehen wie sich die Geschichte entwickelt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*



> Blöd ist man muss halt auf der Buddyliste sein von dem "Bloginhaber" um dort lesen zu können


.
Kommt ganz auf den Blogersteller an:
Wenn ders freigibt, kann jeder lesen und kommentieren..



> Was ich eigentlich ganz gut finde ist, dass die Nörgler wegbleiben.


Wäre schön, glaube ich aber weniger. Denen fehlt doch was, wenns nicht möglichst viele mitkriegen ))))


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (30. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> .
> Kommt ganz auf den Blogersteller an:
> Wenn ders freigibt, kann jeder lesen und kommentieren..


Ich denk aber die meisten werden das nicht freigeben. 
Naja ist halt jedem selbst überlassen ob er es freigibt oder nicht.


----------



## hotte50 (30. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*



Karpfenkilla@tobi schrieb:


> Was ich eigentlich ganz gut finde ist, dass die Nörgler wegbleiben.



wie kommst Du den auf den Trichter..? allenfalls funktioniert das in ihren eigenen Blog's .......viel übler sehe ich aber, das die von dir betitelten  "Nörgler" , sofern sie sich in einem Blog verstecken, nunmehr aus der Deckung heraus schießen können und sich selber unangreifbar machen....und und und.....#d...oder die "besseren" Angler oder solche, welche sich dafür halten, einen elitären Blog bilden und damit noch mehr "normal"Angler sich vor den Kopf gestoßen fühlen.....


----------



## Dorschfutzi (30. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*



Stingray schrieb:


> Nun muß man sich schon bei Boardies einschleimen um Berichte lesen zu Könner #d. Tolle Sache #d.


 
Ist doch besser ihr schreibt eine E-Mail oder tretet bei den
Freimaurern ein. :c]

Dorschfutzi


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (30. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*



hotte50 schrieb:


> wie kommst Du den auf den Trichter..? allenfalls funktioniert das in ihren eigenen Blog's


 
Stimmt hab garnicht dran gedacht, das die Nörgler sich gegenseitig in ihren Blogs annörgeln können. :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*



> nunmehr aus der Deckung heraus schießen können und sich selber unangreifbar machen


Da Mods/Admins alle Blogs einsehen können, glaube ich das weniger...


----------



## Toni_1962 (30. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Klär mich bitte auf:
> 
> Da hat ein user eine Rute gekauft und testet diese; den Bericht schreibt er in den blog, nicht mehr im Board. Wie kann ich nun den Bericht und die Diskussion im Blog sehen? #c Wie weiß ich, dass es einen blog darüber gibt?


 
@Thomas

War und ist eine ernstgemeinte Frage ...


----------



## hotte50 (30. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da Mods/Admins alle Blogs einsehen können, glaube ich das weniger...



aha....

dann stelle ich mir mal folgendes Szenario vor...

ein "Nörgler" macht jemanden an, weil er einen gefangenen Fisch in die Pfanne haut. Er selber macht es aber ebenso, nur berichtet er darüber in seinem Blog, der nur "auserwählten" zugänglich ist. Man hat also keine Chance diesen Angler als Heuchler zu enttarnen.

Nun, da es die Mod's / Admin's ja lesen können, werden die also hergehen und dies für den angegriffenen erledigen...#d

...oder wie darf ich deinen Einwand verstehen...;+

naja.....abwarten und Tee trinken...


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*



> naja.....abwarten und Tee trinken...


EBEN!
Vieles von dem was da passieren kann oder wird, kann man im Vorfeld schlicht nicht alles bedenken. Deswegen gelten zuerst mal wie Dok ja auch geschrieben hat im Blog die Boardregeln wie im Forum auch - mit gleichen Konsequenzen für "Täter" )

Wie aber auch immer:
Wie im Forum auch werden wir zur gegebenen Zeit dann entsprechende Entscheidungen treffen.



> Da hat ein user eine Rute gekauft und testet diese; den Bericht schreibt er in den blog, nicht mehr im Board. Wie kann ich nun den Bericht und die Diskussion im Blog sehen?  Wie weiß ich, dass es einen blog darüber gibt?


Man kann Blogs wie auch Themen abonnieren und genauso über die Suche finden wie im Forum.

Und so wie viele Berichte aus dem Forum auch z. B. im Magazin stehen, wird es auch mit vielen Blogs sein: 
Viele (die meisten?) werden das wohl eher doppelt einstellen.

Die meisten sind ja hier zum kommunizieren und nicht um sich abzuschotten - ob im Forum oder im Blog.



> Vieles von dem was da passieren kann oder wird, kann man im Vorfeld schlicht nicht alles bedenken



Daher einfach mal abwarten und beobachten was passieren wird und wie sich das entwickelt. Dann kann man an konkreten Dingen auch festmachen, ob etwas Sinn macht oder nicht und entsprechende Veränderungen machen.


Jetzt im Vorfeld über "würde, könnte, hätte, vielleicht, aber, aber doch, vielleicht aber doch nicht...." zu diskutieren macht in meinen Augen recht wenig Sinn - wenngleichs natürlich nicht verboten ist.

Wie gesagt, (bis jetzt) ist mir das Forum allemal lieber, aber ich werd das halt beobachten wie sich das entwickelt...


----------



## Nauke (30. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*

Hallo,

ist teste gerade die Blog-Funktion.

ich hab jetzt die Testeinträge gelöscht.

Dennoch werden diese auf meiner Hauptseite
angezeigt.

Wie bekomme ich diese völlig gelöscht also in
Nirvana?


----------



## oknel (30. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*

irgendwie habe ich den eindruck, dass es immer schwieriger wird intressante informationen aus allen beiträgen "herauszufiltern".

irgendwie scheint mir diese neuerung das ganze noch unübersichtlicher zu machen.
kann mich nat. auch irren.

was meint ihr?


----------



## hotte50 (30. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Man kann Blogs wie auch Themen abonnieren und genauso über die Suche finden wie im Forum.



wie jetzt....;+  das gilt doch sicher *nur *für die Blogersteller und deren Auserwählte. !!

das war aber sicher nicht die Frage von Toni....oder doch ?
sonst würden diese Blogs ja auch keinen Sinn ergeben



> Und so wie viele Berichte aus dem Forum auch z. B. im Magazin stehen, wird es auch mit vielen Blogs sein:


und den Inhalt von Blogs im Magazin veröffentlichen...? 

das soll einer verstehen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*



> wie jetzt.... das gilt doch sicher nur für die Blogersteller und deren Auserwählte. !!



Keine Ahnung hotte, so dolle hab ich mich mit der Blogtechnik nicht beschäftigt. Eher mit den Modgeschichten im Blogsystem. 

Hab auch keine Ahnung ob Beiträge für Mitglieder angezeigt werden, die nicht in einen bestimmten Blog reinkönnen und diese dann nur nicht gelsen werden können.



> sonst würden diese Blogs ja auch keinen Sinn ergeben


Ist wie beim Angeln:
Muss jedes neue Spielzeug Sinn machen??
)))

Wie schon gesagt, ich warte das mal cool ab, wie sich das entwickeln wird (oder eben nicht...), und bilde mir dann ein Urteil.


----------



## NorbertF (30. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*

Einen Blog hab ich eh schon.
Da kann ich schreiben was ich will, weil ich da Hausrecht habe. Und keiner kann was dagegen sagen 
Das ist anders als ein Forum
Finde ich toll dass hier nun jeder die Möglichkeit dazu hat, auch ohne eigene Domain und technische Kenntnisse.


----------



## hotte50 (30. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Einen Blog hab ich eh schon.
> Da kann ich schreiben was ich will, weil ich da Hausrecht habe. Und keiner kann was dagegen sagen



wollen wir wetten das doch.......

Du kannst auf deiner HP eben nicht schreiben was Du willst, sofern diese öffentlich zugänglich ist....


----------



## Andreas 25 (30. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*



oknel schrieb:


> irgendwie habe ich den eindruck, dass es immer schwieriger wird intressante informationen aus allen beiträgen "herauszufiltern".
> 
> irgendwie scheint mir diese neuerung das ganze noch unübersichtlicher zu machen.
> kann mich nat. auch irren.
> ...


Ne da hast du vollkommen recht!

Blogs die für alle zugänglich sind, haben überhaupt keinen Sinn, zumindest nicht hier im AB.
Denn dann kann ich auch einfach einen Thread im Forum eröffnen.
Den können auch alle lesen und man muss nicht erst bei den Foren und den Blogs lesen.

Und die Blogs die nicht für alle zugänglich sind, also das ist doch erstrecht Schwachsinn.
Angenommen ich habe etwas spanendes zu berichten und will das dies nur einige Auserwählten lesen können, dann kann ich denen das auch einfach per Mail/PN schreiben und gut ist, denn eine Diskusionsrunde unter dann 10, 20, 30 oder was weis ich wieviel auserwählten kann man sich doch wirklich sparen.
Da kann ich mich mit meinen Kumpels in der Kneipe treffen, da habe ich das einfacher!

Und wenn ich nicht zu berichten, sondern eine Frage habe, stelle ich die doch auch viel lieber der großen Forumsgemeinde.
Denn unter meinen Auserwählten gibt es vielleicht 2-3 Man die was dazu sagen können, aber im Forum befinden sich bestimmt viele mehr die nützliche Hinweise haben.
Da nehme ich lieber einige Sinnlosantworten im Forum in Kauf und habe dafür aber auch 10 hilfreiche Antworten mehr.
Denn egal wie groß ich meine Buddy-Liste auch ausweite, es wird immer welche geben, die ich nicht draufgesetzt habe obwohl sie eigentlich noch drauf müssten. Man denkt aber einfach nicht an alle.
Und Neuboardies hätten schonmal überhaupt keine Chance.

Also Thomas ich bewerte die ganze Sache damit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, ist aber nur meine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*



> Finde ich toll dass hier nun jeder die Möglichkeit dazu hat, auch ohne eigene Domain und technische Kenntnisse.


Stimmt, so ne Art eigene HP ohne was können zu müssen.
Hab ich noch gar nicht dran gedacht.
Auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Dok (30. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*

Blogs und Foren sind (wenn man sich einmal die Mühe macht und sich damit wirklich beschäftigt) Grund verschieden. In einem Blog werden keine Fragen beantwortet oder Diskussionen geführt, es könnte ja auch sein das wir uns dazu entscheiden die Kommentarfunktion abzuschalten. Ein Blog kann ein persönliches Tagebuch sein, indem ich alles schreibe was mich beschäftigt, aber nicht so recht in ein Forum passen. Ich kann aber auch einen  privaten Blog z.B. dazu verwenden um private Dinge zu klären (Treffen zu planen) und und und...

Mich erinnert diese Diskussion gerade sehr an die, die wir wegen dem Chat hatten. Auch da wurde der Untergang des Abendlandes herbei geredet... 

Fakt ist, das bei allen Vor- und Nachteilen Blogs einen festen Stellenwert im Internet, auch und vor allem in Verbindung mit Foren haben. Ich würde es sehr bedauerlich finden, wenn wir Angler mit derartigem neuen Dingen nicht umgehen könnten...

Wir werden diese Funktion jetzt auf jeden Fall ausgiebig testen und dann weiter sehen. Wäre ich neuen Dingen gegenüber die Skeptisch, hätten wir heute keinen Chat und wohl auch kein AB. Damals, als ich angefangen habe gab es noch keine fertigen Scripte für Foren wie es sie heute gibt, sondern es war richtig arbeit und setzte Programmierkenntnis voraus. Hätte ich da nach dem Motto gehandelt: „Ist neu, will und braucht keiner und macht nur arbeit...“ gäbe es zumindest diese Seite heute nicht (auch wenn das einigen ganz recht wäre )...
Deswegen Mut zu neuen Dingen und erst einmal abwarten wie sich die Dinge entwickeln...


----------



## Sailfisch (30. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*

Na hoffen wir mal, dass bei einigen nicht gleich wieder Weltuntergangsstimmung aufkommt, nur weil uns Martin eine Neuerung angedeihen lässt, welche in anderen Foren bereits selbstverständlich ist. 
Aus meiner Sicht stellen die Blogs nur eine Ergänzung da, welche es einem ermöglicht auch mal im abgeschotteten Kreis Probleme zu diskutieren, ohne dass alle daran beteiligt werden müssen. Ich könnte mir zum Beispiel vorstellen mit Kollegen, welche durch eine sachliche und faire Diskussion zum Thema c&r aufgefallen sind, eine interne Diskussionsrunde zu veranstalten, in der es wirklich um die Sache geht. Dabei könnte man dann die militanten User ausschließen.
Meine Bericht und Anfragen werde ich natürlich weiterhin allen zugänglich machen. Ich denke, dass das alle verständigen Kollegen ähnlich handhaben werden.


----------



## Toni_1962 (30. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*



Dok schrieb:


> Blogs und Foren sind (wenn man sich einmal die Mühe macht und sich damit wirklich beschäftigt) Grund verschieden.


 
Schön , das du dich auskennst, jetzt muss nur noch vll. ein Boardpartner die entsprechende Schulung für den Normalbenutzer anbieten (Ironie )



Dok schrieb:


> In einem Blog werden keine Fragen beantwortet oder Diskussionen geführt, es könnte ja auch sein das wir uns dazu entscheiden die Kommentarfunktion abzuschalten. Ein Blog kann ein persönliches Tagebuch sein, indem ich alles schreibe was mich beschäftigt, aber nicht so recht in ein Forum passen. Ich kann aber auch einen privaten Blog z.B. dazu verwenden um private Dinge zu klären (Treffen zu planen) und und und...


 
Danke für die Information, (doch keine Schulung notwendig wohl )

*So* macht ein Blog durchaus Sinn.



Dok schrieb:


> Mich erinnert diese Diskussion gerade sehr an die, die wir wegen dem Chat hatten. Auch da wurde der Untergang des Abendlandes herbei geredet...


 
Vll. weil wir noch keine Schulung hatten .

Aber wenn hier von dir die Maßnahme zur Diskussion gestellt wird, muss du eben auch damit rechnen, dass in der Sache oder auch vom Gefühl her kritisch gefragt und hinterfragt wird.
Oder habe ich es überlesen, dass es ein Beifallklatschthread sein soll?
Also sehe kein Problem darin, dass man neugierig ist ... sind halt uninformiert mangels Schulung 



Dok schrieb:


> Fakt ist, das bei allen Vor- und Nachteilen Blogs einen festen Stellenwert im Internet, auch und vor allem in Verbindung mit Foren haben. Ich würde es sehr bedauerlich finden, wenn wir Angler mit derartigem neuen Dingen nicht umgehen könnten...


 
Sorry, das ist kein Argument,sondern an sich gesellschaftskritisch gesehen eher ein Armutszeugnis (nicht von dir, nur die neuerding Mode gewordene Art der Argumentation generell, sie ist halt unübertroffen schlagkräftig)



Dok schrieb:


> Deswegen Mut zu neuen Dingen und erst einmal abwarten wie sich die Dinge entwickeln...


 
An dem soll es ja nicht fehlen,
aber mach doch mal Mut informiere und schule uns, wo der Vorteil außer dass es Mode ist, liegt.... #h


----------



## Dok (30. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*

Es kann und ist nicht meine Aufgabe irgend jemanden zu schulen!!! Jeder der Informationen will, kann sie sich besorgen, wer nicht will halt nicht.
Jedes weitere Wort ist hier wohl auch zu viel und den Rest verkneife ich mir auch mal lieber. Ich habe zu viel um die Ohren als dich mit sowas auseinander zu setzten, sorry.

Gerade in der heutigen Welt ist es so: "Wer nicht mit der Zeit geht, muß halt mit der Zeit gehen..." 
Aber das wird der eine oder andere schon noch früh genug in seinem Leben zu spüren bekommen, soweit er es nicht schon hat!


----------



## Toni_1962 (30. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*



Dok schrieb:


> Es kann und ist nicht meine Aufgabe irgend jemanden zu schulen!!! Jeder der Informationen will, kann sie sich besorgen, wer nicht will halt nicht.
> Jedes weitere Wort ist hier wohl auch zu viel und den Rest verkneife ich mir auch mal lieber. Ich habe zu viel um die Ohren als dich mit sowas auseinander zu setzten, sorry.
> 
> Gerade in der heutigen Welt ist es so: "Wer nicht mit der Zeit geht, muß halt mit der Zeit gehen..."
> Aber das wird der eine oder andere schon noch früh genug in seinem Leben zu spüren bekommen, soweit er es nicht schon hat!


 
Dir ist wohl das Schmunzeln in meinem Posting entgangen, das den ganzen Text freundlich und ich dachte verständlich in der Ironie, diese eher Richting Humor (eben nicht zynisch und konträr) begleitet ... tja, da kann man nichts machen ...
auch die heutigste modernste medialste informationstechnischste internetste Welt mit ihren aufgeklärstesten Gestalter hat wohl ihre Grenzen ... vom menschlichsten her und eben nicht von den technischsten Fähigkeiten her gesehen: "Aber das wird der eine oder andere schon noch früh genug in seinem Leben zu spüren bekommen, soweit er es nicht schon hat!"

NIX für UNGUT #h


----------



## ollidi (30. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*



> Es kann und ist nicht meine Aufgabe irgend jemanden zu schulen!!!


Also ich würde das machen. #h

Pro Schulungstag für 4.800 € zuzüglich Fahrtkosten/Flugkosten, Übernachtung in einem Hotel und Land meiner Wahl, Verpflegung, Nachtunterhaltung :q , u.s.w.
Wenn sich mehrere Schulungsteilnehmer finden sollten, fallen nur die 4.800 € Schulungskosten je Teilnehmer an. Die restlichen Kosten können dann zu gleichen Teilen unter den Schulungsteilnehmern aufgeteilt werden. 
Bitte nicht mehr als 10 Schulungsteilnehmer gleichzeitig. |rolleyes


----------



## Pikepauly (30. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*

Moin!

Ich finds gut!

Und mehr Geheimniskrämerei als die PN wirds auf keinen Fall.
Und es gibt finde ich sehr viele legitime Gründe einzelne Nachrichten nicht jedem zugänglich zu machen.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Ullov Löns (30. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ich finds gut!


 
Ich auch und zwar sehr. Ich kann überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen, über was sich hier aufgeregt wird.



Hännes schrieb:


> Traurig, traurig - wenn das um sich greift geht der Schuss nach hinten ab, armes AB.


 
Da geht es schon wieder los. Da wird ein Post von mir mit traurig und arm bezeichnet. Ohne Kommentar.



hotte50 schrieb:


> aha....
> 
> dann stelle ich mir mal folgendes Szenario vor...
> 
> ein "Nörgler" macht jemanden an, weil er einen gefangenen Fisch in die Pfanne haut. Er selber macht es aber ebenso, nur berichtet er darüber in seinem Blog, der nur "auserwählten" zugänglich ist. Man hat also keine Chance diesen Angler als Heuchler zu enttarnen.


 
Jetzt verstehe ich worum es geht. NÖRGLER und HEUCHLER ENTARNEN. 
Lustig! Ist ein Scherz oder?




Stingray schrieb:


> Nun muß man sich schon bei Boardies einschleimen um Berichte lesen zu könner #d. Tolle Sache #d.
> 
> 
> Gruß Thomas


 
Wieso das denn? Auf meiner Buddyliste stehen Leute, die alles aber nicht das getan haben. Mit so manchem von meinen Buddys habe ich mich schon ordentlich gefetzt und das ist gut so. Ich will mich doch nicht mit Leuten unterhalten die immer und per se meiner Meinung sind. In meinem geschlossenen Blog poste ich doch Dinge, die sonst eh keiner zu lesen bekäme, weil ich sie eben nicht offen poste.

Ich hatte mir fest vorgenommen hier im Forum keine Fische mehr zu zeigen. 
Warum?
Weil ich es dämlich finde, wenn Leute meinen, dass der Fisch den man zeigt aber bestimmt mindestens 10cm kürzer ist als angegeben, man den Fisch ja unbedingt hätte töten oder in ehrfurcht releasen müssen.
Aber im Blog kann ich meine Fische denen zeigen, die das auch würdigen oder die sich begründet kritisch auseinandersetzen.

Es nervt mich , wenn ich eine neue Rolle oder Rute von mir vorstellen möchte und mir 10 Leute (auf deren wenig fundierte Meinung ich ohnehin nur bedingt Wert lege) erzählen, dass ich die billiger, besser, größer, kleiner, roter oder blauer oder sonstwas hätte bekommen können. 

Ich empfinde es als unverschämt, wenn im Mefoforum monofile Vorfächer diskutiert werden und sich jemand nicht die Mühe macht, das zu lesen und meint ein Karabiner sei am besten, weil man dann auch auf ein Stahlvorfach wechseln kann.

Ein offener Blog ohne Kommentarfunktion ist doch super für alle die meinen jeden zweiten Tag einen Hechtschniepel von 60 in die Kamera halten zu müssen. Der Erfolg ist dokumentiert und möglicherweise sieht man dann in den Threads auch mal richtig gute Fische.




Uli


----------



## Nauke (30. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*

Warum wird einem hier nicht geholfen?

Meine Frage steht immer noch.


----------



## Dok (30. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*

Sollte jetzt möglich sein!


----------



## hotte50 (30. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*



> Jetzt verstehe ich worum es geht. NÖRGLER und HEUCHLER ENTARNEN.
> Lustig! Ist ein Scherz oder?



ach, hab ich das vergessen zu erwähnen...?

bleib locker....


----------



## Nauke (30. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*



Dok schrieb:


> Sollte jetzt möglich sein!



Hallo Dok,

die gelöschten Einträge sind immer noch da.

Sie haben jetzt ein Papierkorbzeichen und sind als gelöschte Einträge 
gekennzeichnet.

Ich möchte sie aber ganz weg haben, denn nur so kann ich meinen Blog auch
 bereinigen.

Was soll ich denn mit sinnlosen Einträgen? 

Gruß Hartmut


----------



## Ullov Löns (30. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*



hotte50 schrieb:


> bleib locker....


 
Ich bin völlig locker. Ich hab doch geschrieben das ich das witzig finde.

Achja Gummischuh, du hast Post.

Uli


----------



## Ullov Löns (30. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*

Bei mir soll ich einen Kommentar genehmigen. Aber wie?

Uli


----------



## Dok (30. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*



Nauke schrieb:


> Hallo Dok,
> 
> die gelöschten Einträge sind immer noch da.
> 
> ...



Die kannst nur Du sehen! Und werden im Rahmen der Wartungsscriptdurchläufe (ich glaube alle 7 Tage) entfernt. Solange sind diese Grundsätzlich wieder herstellbar!


----------



## Macker (30. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*

Also ich verfolge hier hauptsächlich die Meeresthemen und wenn ich bedenke, welchen Qualitätsverlust  es da in den letzten 2 jahren gegeben hat.
Glaube ich nicht daran das diese Blog Geschichte dem Informationsfluss hier im Board gut tun wird.
Weil Vernünftige Informationen werden dann hier weniger Eingestellt und mangels masse noch schneller Zeredet.
Ich glaube kaum das jemand in seinem Blog C&R oder Laichdorschdiskusionen führen wird.
Also werden sich die Berufnen user auf alles mit flossen im Forum Stürzen.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Ullov Löns (30. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*

Da magst du recht haben. Aber letztlich ist das doch eine Reaktion auf das teilweise sehr undisziplinierte Verhalten vieler User. Da wird jeder bessere Fisch zerredet und zerfetzt. Es gibt doch wirklich nicht mehr so viele Leute die hier Fangmeldungen absetzen.

Uli


----------



## donlotis (30. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*

Hallo,

Anglerboard.de Blog hört sich an wie Anglerboard II oder das Superanglerboard, das brauche ich wirklich nicht (sowas kennt man ja aus dem Fernsehen). 

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Macker (30. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*

@Sundvogel
Genau das ist es ja die User die am liebsten jedes Fischstäbchen relasen würden.
Werden dir jetzt im Forum jede Frage oder Information vermiesen.
Wenn man sieht was hier Speziell im Brandungsbereich verloren gegangen ist oder nur noch in Laberthemen schreibt ist es echt Traurig.Gruß Jörg


----------



## Dok (30. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*

Bitte beim Thema bleiben!


----------



## Gummipeitscher (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*

Hallo,

Sowas http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1778900#post1778900 
finde ich vollkommen daneben.
Es kann nicht im Sinne eines Forums sein, dass jemand Themen die alle interessieren an sich zieht.
In diesem Fall ist es mir egal, aber wie wäre es, wenn jemand einfach den Harrison Thread schließen lässt?


----------



## Nauke (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*



Dok schrieb:


> Die kannst nur Du sehen! Und werden im Rahmen der Wartungsscriptdurchläufe (ich glaube alle 7 Tage) entfernt. Solange sind diese Grundsätzlich wieder herstellbar!



Danke!!!


----------



## FoolishFarmer (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*

Puuuhh... durchgekämpft! |uhoh:



*Eine positive Sache sehe ich dennoch:*
Zukünftig merkt man recht schnell, mit wem man wirklich grün ist und mit wem nicht! :g
Wenn ich also bei jemand nicht in den Blog komme, könnte ich schlussfolgern, dass ich dort unerwünscht bin?! 

Heuchler wird es in dieser Form des Forums (also dem Blog) wohl kaum noch geben, da man ja gern mit seinesgleichen unter sich ist.


----------



## NorbertF (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*



> Wieso das denn? Auf meiner Buddyliste stehen Leute, die alles aber nicht das getan haben. Mit so manchem von meinen Buddys habe ich mich schon ordentlich gefetzt und das ist gut so.



Das ist nicht gelogen, ich steh nämlich auf seiner Buddly-Liste und wir haben uns genug gefetzt


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Das ist nicht gelogen, ich steh nämlich auf seiner Buddly-Liste und wir haben uns genug gefetzt


 
Ich stehe auch drauf mit meinen fetzenden Gegenüber |supergri #h


----------



## NorbertF (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*

Du stehst auch auf meiner


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*



Gummipeitscher schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Sowas http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1778900#post1778900
> finde ich vollkommen daneben.
> Es kann nicht im Sinne eines Forums sein, dass jemand Themen die alle interessieren an sich zieht.


 
Wenn du mir mal erklären könntest was du damit meinst? 

Uli


----------



## Pikepauly (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*

@Gummipeitscher
Gerade das ist ein Thread für eine sehr spezielle "Klientel" der hier nur einen sehr geringen Anteil der User interessieren dürfte. Von den vieleicht max. 5 Prozent die an der Küste mit der Spinnrute angeln, vieleicht noch mal 10 Prozent die mit sehr leichten Ködern angeln und von denen vieleicht noch mal 5 Prozent die bereit/ in der Lage sind den Aufwand und die Kohle für ne handgebaute Rute zu investieren. Jetzt fang mal an zu rechnen wieviele User das sind. Nach meiner Rechnung sinds 10. 

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*

Moin,

ich mag das öffentliche Forum und finde Blog´s schaizze.


Gruß Stephan


----------



## hotte50 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*

@PikePauly



> Gerade das ist ein Thread für eine sehr spezielle "Klientel" der hier nur einen sehr geringen Anteil der User interessieren dürfte.


wenn Du dich da man nicht täuscht. Vielmehr vermute ich, das so mach einer, welcher bisher wenig davon wusste, durch solche Berichte erst neugierig wird und mit dem Gedanken spielt, sich derartiges zu beschaffen. So wie ich zum Bleistift...#6

deshalb würde ich es sehr schade finden, wenn derartige, gute und interessante Themen in irgend einem Blog verschwinden.

Was ich, nachdem ich mich ein wenig mit diesen Blogs auseinander gesetzt habe, wirklich gut finde.....ist die Möglichkeit diese Öffentlich zu stellen aber die Kommentare gegebenenfalls zu unterbinden. Das könnte ich als Anreiz sehen, doch mal den einen oder anderen Fangbericht einzustellen....ohne Gefahr zu laufen, dass das übliche Gehaue und Gestänkere losgeht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*



			
				hotte50 schrieb:
			
		

> ohne Gefahr zu laufen, dass das übliche Gehaue und Gestänkere losgeht.


Vergiss es )
Man kann ja zu jedem Blog hier im Forum einen Thread aufmachen. Und die Erfahrung hat gelehrt: Wer stänkern und meckern will, der findet immer seinen Weg dazu )



			
				Stephan schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> ich mag das öffentliche Forum und finde Blog´s schaizze.


Mir gehts (bis jetzt) auch so - aber ich geb der Sache mal ne faire Chance)


----------



## petrikasus (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*

Herrschaften,
werte Damen,

einige Diskutanten verhalten sich hier wie im Jahre 19xx als neben dem Radio das Telefon eingeführt wurde. Regt ihr euch auch auch darüber auf, dass dieses Forum auch die Möglichkeit der PN-Versendung bietet?
Ich denke nein! 

Folglich frage ich mich, was an einem Blog, so wie er hier die Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten bietet, nun anders ist? 

Es ist ein Tool - nichts weiter - dass andere Kommunikationsmöglichkeiten bietet. Es wird nicht der Untergang der "abendländischen" Forumskultur sein.

Bis die Tage

Karsten


----------



## rainer1962 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*



Gummipeitscher schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Sowas http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1778900#post1778900
> finde ich vollkommen daneben.
> ...


 

hatte schon das ein oder andere mal Lust dazu, einfach weils oft genug nicht gewürdigt wird was die Members aufgrund ihrer Erfahrungen posten


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*



> einfach weils oft genug nicht gewürdigt wird


Wer sagt Dir das denn?
Es lesen ja viel mehr (logischerweise auch Gäste) als schreiben.
Vielleicht wissens die ja zu würdigen?


----------



## rainer1962 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*



hotte50 schrieb:


> @PikePauly
> 
> wenn Du dich da man nicht täuscht. Vielmehr vermute ich, das so mach einer, welcher bisher wenig davon wusste, durch solche Berichte erst neugierig wird und mit dem Gedanken spielt, sich derartiges zu beschaffen. So wie ich zum Bleistift...#6
> 
> ...


 

das ist dann wieder der Grund dafür es nicht zu tun sondern den Leuten weiterzuhelfen die wirklich Infos suchen und oft bekomme ich PN von intressierten und bisher hat auch jeder seine Rute gefunden, ob Harrison oder anderer Blank, das sind die Momente die dann wiederum bestätigen dass nicht nur "zerstörer" am Werk sind, die Material einfach schlecht machen ohne es zu kennen...


----------



## rainer1962 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wer sagt Dir das denn?
> Es lesen ja viel mehr (logischerweise auch Gäste) als schreiben.
> Vielleicht wissens die ja zu würdigen?


 

warst zu schnell Thomas...bzw. ich zu langsam:q
wollte das als Fortsetzung machen
bin mir dessen schon bewusst....


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> hatte schon das ein oder andere mal Lust dazu, einfach weils oft genug nicht gewürdigt wird was die Members aufgrund ihrer Erfahrungen posten


 
..ich lese den Harrison Thread intensiv und gerne ... 
ich würdige die einzelnen Postings, indem ich diese gerne lese ...
also dann hier für eure Berichte in dem Thread ein herzliches und ehrlich gemeintes *DANKE* #h


PS:

Naja .. sehe gerade, dass mein Posting überholt ist, reagiere halt langsamer, da ich nebenher noch arbeiten muss, damit ich ja besagte Rute auch kaufen kann ... ..lasse aber mein Posting dennoch jetzt stehen ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*



> warst zu schnell Thomas...bzw. ich zu langsam:q
> wollte das als Fortsetzung machen
> bin mir dessen schon bewusst....


Sorry )))


----------



## rainer1962 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*

zum Thema, 
finde die Blogs durchaus sinnvoll, trotz PN und Mail, die irgendwann innerhalb einer kurzen Zeitspanne gelöscht werden, denn man kann mal was nachlesen und auch direkter im engen Kreis "streiten" um dann irgendwann und irgendwo ein ergebniss veröffentlichen zu können. Sei es Test über Material, oder über irgendwelche Treffen die organisiert werden müssen usw...
bsp. Harrison treffen
10 Leute verantwortlich, alles per Blog klären
dann veröffentlichen von Termin usw. Der Intressierte hat nur EIN Post zu lesen um sich dann zu entscheiden, es wird nicht seitenweise über irgendwas "rumgelabert"dann weiß nämlich keiner mehr um was es wann eigentlich geht...


----------



## rainer1962 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> ..ich lese den Harrison Thread intensiv und gerne ...
> ich würdige die einzelnen Postings, indem ich diese gerne lese ...
> also dann hier für eure Berichte in dem Thread ein herzliches und ehrlich gemeintes *DANKE* #h


 

Toni ich weiß es ja dass es genügend gibt die Berichte (nicht nur Harrison sondern alles Wissenswerte) lesen auch ohne Kommentare abzugeben, mache ich auch und denke oft dabei
"wieder was gelernt"
war ja net böse gemeint, warten wir einfach ab wie es läuft mit den Blogs...
wobei ich noch gar net wirklich weiß wie das funzt...


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*

@Rainer ...

was soll ich in dem Thread auch beitragen, außer lesen und dann vll. kaufen 



rainer1962 schrieb:


> wobei ich noch gar net wirklich weiß wie das funzt...


 
.. frag mal lieber nicht DOC nach ner Schulung, der reagiert darauf etwas |supergri


----------



## hotte50 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> lasse aber mein Posting dennoch jetzt stehen ...



nicht das es gelöscht wird wie der andere vorhin |rolleyes


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*



hotte50 schrieb:


> nicht das es gelöscht wird wie der andere vorhin |rolleyes


 
richtig .. ich kann ihn ja wieder reinstellen ... nur waren mir -sagen mir es mal so diplomatisch formuliert - "speziellen Reaktionen" darauf so sinnlos, dass ich meins eben nachträglich als überflüssig erachtet habe .... |rolleyes


----------



## hotte50 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> nur waren mir -sagen mir es mal so diplomatisch formuliert - "speziellen Reaktionen" darauf so sinnlos, dass ich meins eben nachträglich als überflüssig erachtet habe .... |rolleyes



tja, da ist was dran.....|rolleyes


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*

Nuja, weiß nich.

Ich mach also nen Blog auf, ok. Weiter ? Aha, ich entscheide, ob alle, oder nur ausgewählte User Zugang haben, ok.
Ich nehme mal alle. Upps, eigentlich Blödsinn, dann kann ich´s doch auch gleich ins Forum schreiben. Also, ich wähle aus.
So, hab ausgewählt. Blöd is nur, das ich lange nicht alle hier kenne, halt so die üblichen Verdächtigen. Aber gut, ich kann die Pappnasen außen vor lassen. Aber was ist mit den Neuen ? Is das nun ne Pappnase, oder ein ganz patenter Kerl ? Wieviel Zeit nehm ich mir denn später, die Neuen im Forum zu durchleuchten und zu entscheiden ob ich den einen oder anderen zulasse ? Naja, ich werd´s sicher nicht schaffen, alle zu prüfen. Is auch egal, mit den sieben oder acht ausgewählten kann ich ja prima diskutieren. Ob ich mich dann noch am Forum beteilige ? Weiß nicht, kommt drauf an, wieviel Zeit ich im Blog verbringe. Aber ich kann ja im Forum ab und an mal stänkern. Nur, wenn mir langweilig ist. 
Hmmmm, ob das wirklich so ne gute Sache ist ? Oder betrachten wir das Forum mal als große Insel, zu der jeder Zutritt hat. Jetzt legen wir aber rund um diese große Insel tausend kleine an. Jede hat einen Besitzer und der kann entscheiden, wer auf seine Insel darf und wer nicht. Könnte es sein, dass es dann tausend elitäre Inselchen gibt, auf der sich die selbsternannte Creme de la Creme trifft und auf der Hauptinsel treibt sich nur noch das vermeintliche Gesockse rum ? Und wer neu ist, ist automatisch erst mal Gesockse. 

Nuja, weiß nich. Mal abwarten. 
Ich hab für mich entschieden, keinen eigenen Blog zu brauchen. Was ich zu schreiben habe kann jeder lesen und auch drauf antworten. Wegen ein paar Prozent Schwachmaten ziehe ich ebenso wenig auf eine kleine Insel, wie ich mein Grundstück mit einer hohen Mauer umgebe.

Ralf


----------



## Madenbader (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*



Gummipeitscher schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Sowas http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1778900#post1778900
> finde ich vollkommen daneben.
> ...


 
Genau so ist es. Wenn jemand ein Thema auf den Markt schmeißt, wo reges Treiben vorhanden ist (weil Interesse), darf man diesen Thread doch nicht einfach schliessen. Da habe ich auch keine Verständnis für die Moderatoren. Die Blogs sind der grösste Mist, den ich hier bislang erleben durfte. Der eigentliche Sinn eines Forums wird mit solchen Aktion klar verfehlt. Dies dient dann eher einem Privatchat mit Ablage. Woher soll ich wissen, ob ich mit einem Boardie auf einer Wellenlänge liege, wenn ich seine Beiträge gar nicht erst lesen kann? Was also tun? Alle Boardies notieren, die bereits Blogs angelegt haben. Diese dann bei einem selber blogen, nein schade. Geht ja nur um Leserechte und nicht um ein personenbezogenes Sperren meiner Beiträge. Warum soll diese informelle Gruppe bei uns öffentlichen Usern mitlesen? Sollen sie ihre eigene Plattform aufmachen und dort König spielen. Dieses Board fährt den Karren immer weiter in den Dreck. Ja, ehrliche Worte, die lediglich meinen Gemütszustand wiederspiegeln:v.

Madenbader


----------



## theactor (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*

HI,

ich habe übrigens festgestellt, dass in einem Blog, auf den nur "Buddys" Zugriff  haben eben dieses nicht immer klappt. 
Warum auch immer: löscht man den entsprechenden Buddy aus der Liste und fügt ihn hernach erneut ein geht es auf einmal. 

Bug or what? 
Aber vielleicht interessant zu wissen!

|wavey:


----------



## Fishing (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*



oknel schrieb:


> irgendwie habe ich den eindruck, dass es immer schwieriger wird intressante informationen aus allen beiträgen "herauszufiltern".
> 
> irgendwie scheint mir diese neuerung das ganze noch unübersichtlicher zu machen.
> kann mich nat. auch irren.
> ...




|good:|good:|good:|good:

Übersicht - Unnötiger Wunsch von Wissbegierigen?
Interessante Information - Nur noch ein Abfallprodukt?
Betreffzeile - Überflüssige Notwendigkeit?


----------



## Gummischuh (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*

@Gummipatscher_

Hallo,

Sowas Rainshadow XST1143F Bericht 
finde ich vollkommen daneben.
Es kann nicht im Sinne eines Forums sein, dass jemand Themen die alle interessieren an sich zieht.
In diesem Fall ist es mir egal, aber wie wäre es, wenn jemand einfach den Harrison Thread schließen lässt?_ 


HÄääääääääää |bigeyes??? Du bist ja 'n Schlonz. .....Was hast Du jetzt anderes getan wie das, was Du kritisiertest ?
...Oder hab' ich Dich falsch verstanden ? ...Kann ich nämlich manchmal auch gut|kopfkrat......

Zu Blogs

Wer Gründe dafür hat, der kann's jetzt tun, und wer welche dagegen hat, der muss ja nicht. Wenn einer Tagebuch schreibt ...und das sogar will, dann geht mich das zumindest erstmal nix an. 

Allerdings würde es reichen, nur offene Blogs auf den Forenseiten anzuzeigen. Die Privaten ins Profil.
Is' doch blöd, wenn man denkt, "oha, der haddn Blog":g, aber bei 9 von 10 Versuchen kriegste die Alderdukummsthiernetrein-Seite gezeicht.
Manch Labilem schwächt sowas mit der Zeit das Immunsystem, und das sollte ja nicht im Sinne des Forums sein#d.

Unübersichtlicher machen sie das Forum nicht. ...Sind ja auch Blogs.


----------



## Ullov Löns (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*



Madenbader schrieb:


> Genau so ist es. Wenn jemand ein Thema auf den Markt schmeißt, wo reges Treiben vorhanden ist (weil Interesse), darf man diesen Thread doch nicht einfach schliessen. Da habe ich auch keine Verständnis für die Moderatoren. Die Blogs sind der grösste Mist, den ich hier bislang erleben durfte. Der eigentliche Sinn eines Forums wird mit solchen Aktion klar verfehlt. Dies dient dann eher einem Privatchat mit Ablage. Woher soll ich wissen, ob ich mit einem Boardie auf einer Wellenlänge liege, wenn ich seine Beiträge gar nicht erst lesen kann? Was also tun? Alle Boardies notieren, die bereits Blogs angelegt haben. Diese dann bei einem selber blogen, nein schade. Geht ja nur um Leserechte und nicht um ein personenbezogenes Sperren meiner Beiträge. Warum soll diese informelle Gruppe bei uns öffentlichen Usern mitlesen? Sollen sie ihre eigene Plattform aufmachen und dort König spielen. Dieses Board fährt den Karren immer weiter in den Dreck. Ja, ehrliche Worte, die lediglich meinen Gemütszustand wiederspiegeln:v.
> 
> Madenbader


 
Jetzt mein letztes Posting hier. Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich den Blog wegen der berechtigten Kritik auf gemacht habe, ist dass genau das was mir hier so tierisch auf den Sack geht. Ich habe in dem besagten Posting extra geschrieben, das wenn Interesse besteht nachgefragt werden soll. 

Was passiert? Es fragen genau die Leute nach, die mich im Zweifelsfall auch per PN angesprochen hätten. Für mich entsteht der Eindruck, dass das was ich da veröffentlicht habe ohnehin keine Sau interessiert. 

Es ist so einfach. Eine PN und ich hätte gern erzählt, wie das Teil so ist. Ansonsten wüßte ja auch keiner das es sowas gibt, wenn ich es nicht geschrieben hätte.

Wenn euch was nicht passt, dann klärt das doch einfach wie unter zivilisierten Leuten von Mann zu Mann. 

Ganz spannend finde ich ja, die Leute die nur Infos abziehen, aber nicht von sich aus bereit sind mal selbst was zu erzählen.

So ein Forum lebt nämlich erst dann, wenn jeder etwas gibt und jeder etwas nehmen kann.


Also, so long Boys, macht es gut.

Uli


----------



## hotte50 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Jetzt mein letztes Posting hier. Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich den Blog wegen der berechtigten Kritik auf gemacht habe, ist dass genau das was mir hier so tierisch auf den Sack geht. Ich habe in dem besagten Posting extra geschrieben, das wenn Interesse besteht nachgefragt werden soll.
> 
> Was passiert? Es fragen genau die Leute nach, die mich im Zweifelsfall auch per PN angesprochen hätten. Für mich entsteht der Eindruck, dass das was ich da veröffentlicht habe ohnehin keine Sau interessiert. *Stimmt nicht. Da bist Du schwer auf dem Holzweg. Ich kann zwar nur für mich sprechen, aber man bekommt bei dir immer so ein bisschen das Gefühl, von oben herab "veräppelt" zu werden.  Daher würde ich dich sicher nicht per PN ansprechen. (nein, ich habe keine Minderwertigkeitsprobleme ) Jedoch öffentlich, obwohl das in sich schon ein Widerspruch ist. Und das es keine Sau interessiert, stimmt auch nicht. Einige haben hier, genauso wie ich kundgetan, das sie sehr an deinen Erfahrungsberichten interessiert sind. Denke mal, das die "Dunkelziffer" der "Interessierten" sehr hoch ist. Du brauchst dir ja auch nur die Zahl der Zugriffe anzusehen, um zu "wissen"*
> 
> ...



Ansonsten finde ich es schade wenn Du gehst. Deine sehr guten Informativen Beiträge werden mir fehlen ebenso wie deine "versteckte" Abwatscherei"


----------



## rainer1962 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> @Gummipatscher
> 
> _Hallo,_
> 
> ...


 
es kann ja nur jemand das Thema schliessen bzw. an sich ziehen und als blog weiterführen, der es selbst erstellt hat und somit zum in meinen Augen auch berechtigt dazu ist. (die Mods mal ausgenommen)
wenn derjenige das tut, hat er mit Sicherheit seine Gründe. (bspiele gibts wohl zu Hauf im Board), was wiederum nicht heisst, dass er die Infos, die er im übrigen freiwillig gibt, nicht doch weitergibt, wenn auch nicht jedem sondern "nur" Leuten denen er glaubt dies geben zu müssen. Was ist falsch daran????


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*

Ist wie bei allem Neuen:
Erstmal abwarten und gucken wie sich das entwickelt, dann kann man entsprechend reagieren und - sofern nötig - entsprechende Änderungen machen.

Bis jetzt seh ich das ziemlich entspannt, auch wenn ich kein "Blogger" bin.


----------



## rainer1962 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> ........ Ansonsten wüßte ja auch keiner das es sowas gibt, wenn ich es nicht geschrieben hätte.


So sieht die Welt aus, wenn jemand eine Info veröffentlichen will wird er das tun, er könnte sich ja auch ruhig verhalten und sich "hinten reinsetzen" warten bis jemand einen Fehler schreibt und dann losschiessen.....



> Ganz spannend finde ich ja, die Leute die nur Infos abziehen, aber nicht von sich aus bereit sind mal selbst was zu erzählen.
> 
> So ein Forum lebt nämlich erst dann, wenn jeder etwas gibt und jeder etwas nehmen kann.


genauso sieht es aus, es fällt immer mehr auf, dass gewisse Leute freiwillig Infos geben um anderen zu helfen, dies ist nicht nur oft mit "Arbeit" verbunden (Fragen beantworten, eigene Erfahrungen zu posten usw...) sondern sehr oft auch mit finanziellem Aufwand...(kaufen von Tackle, Ködern jeder Art auch Neues importieren, testen, weiterverkaufen usw....)
warum soll jemand seine hart erkauften und erarbeiteten Infos einfach so an leute weitergeben, die NICHTS dergleichen tun, sondern alles zerreden und nur schiessen und oftmals gar keine Ahnung von dem haben von was sie tatsächlich schreiben, das Gerät noch nicht mal kennen geschweige denn gefischt haben.
Der einzige Grund warum das der ein oder andre tut ist, die Infos wirklich intressierten Leuten zukommen zu lassen, um sie vor fehlkäufen zu "schützen", denjenigen wiederum, kann per Erlaubniss zu den Blogs Zugang gewährt werden um ihnen zu "helfen".


----------



## Pikepauly (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*

@Rainer 1962
Mal eben etwas Offtopic.

Was ich von Dir und deinem Club profitiert habe bzgl. Harrison und Japan Shops ist schon sehr viel wert für mich. 

Nochmal Danke dafür!

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Gummischuh (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*

Guten Morgen Rainer

Ich befürchte, Du hast mich falsch verstanden.
Vielleicht lags an mir, weil ich das Zitat von Gummipatscher nur halbherzig als Solches gekennzeichnet habe.

Gummipatscher ärgert es, dass Sundvogel den Rainshadow-Thread geschlossen haben möchte, obwohl ja ein allgemeines Interesse bestehen könnte/dürfte.
Wüsste nicht, was sonst er mit "an sich ziehen" meinen könnte.
Im nächsten Satz macht er jedoch genau das Gleiche, in dem er auffordert, den Harrison-Thread zu schließen.

...Oder hab' ich das falsch verstanden ?

Threads schließen sollte man nur in Ausnahmefällen. Darauf sollten auch keine Themenstarter Einfluss haben, denn schließlich sind's keine Privatveranstaltungen.
Ob Threads bestehen bleiben, das darf ja nicht davon abhängen, ob dem Themenstarter die jeweiligen Beiträge in den Kram passen.
Aber jeder hat natürlich das Recht, seine eigenen Beiträge zu entfernen.

In Blogs hat man so'n büschn Hausrecht. Die kann man sich so gestalten, dass darin keine Meinungen stehen, die man nicht lesen will, wenn man das nicht abkann. Aber ein Forum läuft halt anders.

Im Übrigen finde ich nichts falsch daran, wenn sich jemand aussuchen möchte, wem er was verklickert. Is' ok. Total.
Von daher begrüße ich ja auch die Blogs, auch wenn ich selbst dieses Angebot wohl nicht nutzen werde. Ich find 'n Forum einfach spannender. Mir isses aber auch ziemlich egal, ob mich jemand kritisiert oder mal was verkehrtes sagt. Ich seh' mich da nicht so als Respektsperson, und 'ne todernste Angelegenheit is' angeln für mich auch nicht.


----------



## Pikepauly (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*

@Michael

Du siehst, daß zum Glück auch locker.
Ich denke mal, daß ich mir demnächst einen Blog baue (wenn ichs hinkriege).
Zumindest zunächst werde ich ihn aber offenlassen, solange nix Schlimmes passiert.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*

ist schon traurig!!!!


----------



## Gummischuh (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Anglerboard.de Blog!*

Moin Pikepauli_


@Michael

Du siehst, daß zum Glück auch locker.

_

Achnaklar. ...Ich sehe das ähnlich wie Heinz Erhard. ......Manchmal hat es wirklich keinen Sinn, die Stirn zu fletschen und die Zähne zu runzeln:g.

#h


----------

